# asas y estribos



## Kraus

Ciao! Mi scuso ancora per il disturbo, ma sono alle prese con un testo lungo e molto tecnico:

"Se proveerà de acceso còmodo y seguro al interior de la cabina mediante la adecuada disposiciòn de *asas y estribos* de superficie antideslizante"

Ho reso con:

"Garantire un accesso comodo e sicuro all'interno della cabina con un'adeguata disposizione di *maniglie e staffe* (????), le cui superfici devono essere antiscivolo."

Qualcuno sa per favore cosa significhino qui "asa" e "estribo"? Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## gatogab

*asas =* manillas/empuñaduras = maniglie

*estribos* = peldaños = scalini. (In questo contesto)

gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

*Estribos* sarebbe il poggio nelle machine, al di fuora delle porte. 
Per capirci, dove si metevano in piede i gangster, o Dick Treicy nelle persecuzione con sparatoia, Percorrevano tutto il fianco.

Qua si riferisce a il paio di scalini dai camion, per arrivare alla porta, come dice *Gatogab*. Volevo solo ampliare un po, nell caso qualcuno lo trovase in altro contesto


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> *Estribos* sarebbe il poggio nelle machine, al di fuora delle porte.
> Per capirci, dove si metevano in piede i gangster, o Dick Treicy nelle persecuzione con sparatoia, Percorrevano tutto il fianco.
> 
> Qua si riferisce a il paio di scalini dai camion, per arrivare alla porta, come dice *Gatogab*. Volevo solo ampliare un po, nell caso qualcuno lo trovase in altro contesto


 ¿Pisadera?
gg


----------



## Kraus

Grazie di cuore a entrambi!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dovrebbe essere il *predellino*, se ho ben inteso.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Dovrebbe essere il *predellino*, se ho ben inteso.


 predellino = pisadera
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=pisadera
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Perfetto, allora! 
Grazie gg


----------



## sevillista

Vorrei sapere la differenza fra "predellino" e "staffa". Tutti i due si traducono come "estribo" in spagnolo. In Google Images ho cercato predellino e sembra un "taburete" mentre che per staffa ho trovato soltanto il nome di un´isola. Potrebbe qualcuno spiegarmi cosa sono? Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## 0scar

Staffa es el estribo de una montura de caballo y estribo de un carruaje.
Predellino no es staffa, solo estribo de carruaje o cosa similar.


----------



## sevillista

Comprendo que me unan el post si son las normas, pero debo decir que aún no tengo claro el tema.

Staffa es el estribo de una montura de caballo, OK. Pero ¿y predellino? ¿Por qué mi diccionario lo traduce como estribo también? ¿Qué es exactamente? Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

Predellini:
*#1*
Editado     *Seduto sul predellino*
*#3*


----------



## sevillista

OK, la dos no se puede ver (espero que no sea muy importante), pero creo que mejor me olvido de predellino como estribo, ¿verdad? Grazie mille.


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> OK, la dos no se puede ver (espero que no sea muy importante), pero creo que mejor me olvido de predellino como estribo, ¿verdad? Grazie mille.


 Creo que es una buena idea, así no te confundes.


----------



## honeyheart

sevillista said:


> Vorrei sapere la differenza fra "predellino" e "staffa". Tutti i due si traducono come "estribo" in spagnolo.


*predellino* sm nelle vetture ferroviarie o tranviarie, il gradino su cui si poggia il piede per salire o per scendere

*staffa* sf ciascuno dei due arnesi di metallo pendenti da corregge di cuoio ai lati della sella, così che il cavaliere possa infilarvi ed appoggiarvi i piedi


----------

